# Newborn pics..  Posing - what do you use??



## ajandnickysmom

I've been using a "boppy pillow" for the few i've done so far, but went and got a bean bag?  What do you think?  Will this work???  I just think it may be a little more diverse in trying to pose the little munchkins!  LOL!  And those who do shoot newborns, where do you get your props from?  Blankets etc.


----------



## mbkPhotography

I use a bean bag also, it works very good. the boppy pillow is nice too but it kind of limits you on what positions you want to use.  

I haven't tried this yet but I've heard using a heating pad under the blanket for a newborn helps settle them instead of placing them down on a cold material. Also getting some pics after they have been fed helps with them being calm.


----------



## ajandnickysmom

Good Tip!!  Thanks for sharing!  I have 2 this weekend, so i'm going to try it out!


----------



## themedicine

bean bags are great for little ones. boppys are good for little ones around 4-6 months who are JUST barely sitting up or Just barely can't do it. it makes em look like they sit up and the parents LOVE that.


----------



## gvilledh

I have a niece that was born on Wednesday and I can't wait to get some newborn pics of her. I've done a few of a friend of mine's son, but with Gracen I will plenty of opportunity to practice. I just happened to have gotten her big sister a bean bag for Christmas this year, not even thinking about how perfect it would be for pictures! Their house has some perfect areas for natural light, which is a plus. 
She'll be home from the hospital tomorrow evening, and Sunday I plan to see what I can do.


----------



## Derrel

An infant car seat, draped with the appropriate color fur throw or fabric, is an easy way to help little ones stay propped up and in good position for the camera. In the studio business, there are actually "baby posing tables" with little foam channels and little foam "thrones" that help to position infants the right way, before they can hold their heads up. For location shoots, large upholstered chairs, like recliners for example, can work if you put some pillows in there to help the bay stay positioned correctly AND safely.


----------



## themedicine

^^ we used to use basically a car seat that sat in a high chair with different fabrics and such. Always worked well to lay the tiny guys in there. Also, once they get the ability to pick their heads up, you can turn it around and shoot with them on their bellies looking over the chair itself. Always looks great, and you can really get those BIG baby eyes.

Another thing about brand new babies, I have never had an issue having them with their eyes closed. Most of the time they fall asleep if they aren't crying when they are that young and I'd rather take more good shots of a baby sleeping and then try a few towards the end while trying to open their eyes up. That way if they get upset, you already have good photos.


----------



## PattiS

Beanbags are great!  I find that they usually need a little extra stuffing for use with newborns.  Another thing that helps smooth the surface is to layer a lot of blankets on top... like at least six.  HTH!


----------



## transformed

word for the wise- I use a waterproof crib sheet as the first layer on top of my bean bag.  Babies inevitably pee or spit up during a shoot!!! Lol- I learned this the hard way....


----------



## phun_knits

ajandnickysmom said:


> And those who do shoot newborns, where do you get your props from? Blankets etc.


 
I sell them!    See my signature!  

I have been supplying a local photographer with my props and am just waiting for parental permission before I can share them with the public.  When I have a few examples of babes in my props I'll share them here (assumoing that's OK to do).


----------



## LBPhotog

Bean bags (with the "waterproofing" layer between the 'backdrop' and the beanbag itself) are awesome!  Boppy pillows can always be used for newborns as well (been there, done that ... got the mental scars to prove it) also you can ALWAYS drape a blanket (to match the back ground) over MOM (or DAD) and use her to pose the child.

Car seats and infant carries work for close-ups but I personally don't like them for like full body shots for the fact that you get this odd bend to the child, I like the other options listed above first.

I personally dislike a lot of props for infant/newborns they are so small that the prop is usually a lot bigger than the baby and then the portraits just look odd ... *shrug* again, just my personal opinion.


----------



## aggieobx

I always bring few blankets to the session, but most of the time I use my customers blankets. Babies always get cute blankets when they are born  I also bring handmade hats ( I crochet them by myself), and I have a cute basket I always use as a prop ( if the baby is small enough to fit in it).


----------

